# 3D Chair lets yours



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am in the process to getting mine all together for this upcoming 3D year.

Lets see a picture of yours!!!

I will get mine on here as soon as I can get a chance. 


What all do you have on and in yours? 

This is what I have on mine:
Three tubes
Water Botter/drink holder
Towel
arrow puller

This is what I have in my pockets:
Bag with: extra release, pens, super glue and box (with nocks, FP's, lighter, d-loop material, serving thread) 
small water proof case for cell phone
small soft cooler


Any other suggestions


----------



## mx614 (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't forget an umberella. A must have. Or at least one person in the group.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah I have a big golf umbrella, trying to figure out how to attach it to the chair while sitting under it with no hands...lol


----------



## nochunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok guys lets see em. I need to see these things so i know what i need!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Huntin4life9 (Dec 8, 2009)

Me Too I want too see em. I myself am getting back into it this year and would like to know how they are set up.


----------



## james bowling (Dec 30, 2007)

if you get a child hip quiver you can cut a couple of holes in it and attch it with wire ties then get a small piece of velcro to attach the top works get if you have a tall stool!!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok here is mine so far....The box in the back ground is the original design....

I trimmed the front legs a little to tilt it forward for more comfort, removed the backrest and added the water bottle/can holder from an old hunting pack and also added the three tubes.


Inside the large compartment I inserted a soft lunchbox size cooler

I waterproofed it as well. 

I made a zipper pull from an old broken arrow as well.

Still need to add the umbrella and the towel when I get my new one in.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Exactly the same stool that I use. Shorten the legs also. Another thing I did is but a piece of webbing across the bottom of the legs in case a fat guy sits on it. That way it won't split. I had heard that if you don't zip up the bag that they could split so the webbing stops it from opening to far.
Charlie


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Good idea!!!


----------



## Diggs223 (Jan 25, 2004)

don't use a stool for bow, but use them in the highpower rifle game. one thing I do is to pull it apart glue a dowel inside the legs redrill the bolt hole. makes the legs much stronger. 7/8's dowel inside 1" tubing.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Question*

I am going to the Paris Tx shoot and this will be my first ASA tourny, what advice can you give me on everything but shooting (how many days should I plan to be there, things to do, budget) things like that to make my trip easier on me.

Thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am not sure on the Paris TX one......someone may know......TTT


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

I traveled to TX last year. First off, If you plan on driving, learn the town as soon as you get there. It can be a little confusing at first. Scondly I would bring a light windbreaker as it was nice and windy all 3 days I was there. I was there Friday, Saturday and Sunday. So 3 days. Not a lot to do in Paris, there are some nice resturaunts and a few bars if thats your thing. If not there isnt much to do so not a lot of "fun" money needed. Food is resonable too.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

CowboyJunkie said:


> I traveled to TX last year. First off, If you plan on driving, learn the town as soon as you get there. It can be a little confusing at first. Scondly I would bring a light windbreaker as it was nice and windy all 3 days I was there. I was there Friday, Saturday and Sunday. So 3 days. Not a lot to do in Paris, there are some nice resturaunts and a few bars if thats your thing. If not there isnt much to do so not a lot of "fun" money needed. Food is resonable too.


There is an Italian Restaurant about a mile or so from the shoot! It's the most awesome Italian food anywhere! When we inquired about Veal Parmesian, the waitress looked at me and said "That's Awfully Expensive!". I asked how much anyway and she said it was about $11 for the meal! We ate there ALOT!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

jwshooter11 said:


> There is an Italian Restaurant about a mile or so from the shoot! It's the most awesome Italian food anywhere! When we inquired about Veal Parmesian, the waitress looked at me and said "That's Awfully Expensive!". I asked how much anyway and she said it was about $11 for the meal! We ate there ALOT!


LOL 11bucks for a meal now that's funny


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah ,my old 1 crapped out on me, I need a new one. Its got to have a shoulder strap so I can tote it like a man purse.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Kill, chck out the x-Spot deluxe from Lancaster. Very nice and well built stool. Comes with 2 tubes already attatched.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jwshooter11 said:


> There is an Italian Restaurant about a mile or so from the shoot! It's the most awesome Italian food anywhere! When we inquired about Veal Parmesian, the waitress looked at me and said "That's Awfully Expensive!". I asked how much anyway and she said it was about $11 for the meal! We ate there ALOT!


Do you remember the name of the place? I ate at some real mediocre places there last year. ukey:


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ill try and post my updates stool as soon as I can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I have about the samethings as everybody has allready said ,only differance is I put some back pack straps on mine .Man they work great best thing on there .


----------

